# Dunes Lakes and Navarre Beach? Reality Check...



## CRH (Mar 12, 2016)

Good morning! 

I'll be down in the Destin area in two weeks for a girl's getaway. And I want to flyfish, but I'm the solitary fisher in the group. My plan was to spend the early mornings checking out the dune lakes in Topsail Park and the flats along the inland side of Navarre Beach for fish. I was just going to wade from shore. Is this a sound plan?

Being from Wisconsin, I'm just excited to get out after some fish in some warm weather. Our catch and release season for trout started here in January, but the fish are bit sluggish right now to say the least, and it won't be until July that I start going after smallmouth bass. So needless to say, I'm hoping to connect with some fun fish this trip.

I should perhaps mention that this will be my first try at saltwater...

Thank you for any insights you can offer! (Recommendations on breweries would be welcome also!)


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Depending on the weather in the next two weeks, the fish could have started their move to the flats. It has been pretty warm for this time of year so I think its a good possibility they will be there. Grayton Beer Company is a great brewery and they have some very good beer. Their tap room is pretty cool too. They are located in South Walton.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds like you love some freshwater, hit me up and we can hit Sandestin. Florida Strain Largemouth should give you some great photos for your friends at home 

I would recommend driving into destin and wading the flats on the south east corner of Mid-Bay Bridge. (Behind legendary marina) 

The family can eat/play on the beach at Lulus while youre out fishing.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I live by Navarre Beach. When will you be here? I could put you on some spots. The Redfish are on the flats and the Trout are moving in.


Tight lines.


----------



## CRH (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you for the guidance and the offers. We'll be arriving on the 24th. I'm hoping the weather and fish cooperate! I'll be trying out a new 8wt and reel, so I'll have to see how it all comes together. And the smallmouth bass are great fun up here in the summer!


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Warm spring should do you well one the flats for reds @trout.


----------

